# Bling Bling



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Happy New Year!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

Very nice, I'm planning on trying a few of these in my empty 150 this summer, wanna donate yours?


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

nice fish man....
what kind of species is he ??


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Beautiful fish


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

great fish, id love to own one.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow nice Spilio you got there man! Hows his temperment?


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

greet,















it's beautiful


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Wow nice Spilio you got there man! Hows his temperment?
> [snapback]884325[/snapback]​


Hez still a little shy...but I could careless...doesn't expect him to be a monster anytime soon...very active...a lot more active than my reds...he likes the powerhead...eating shrimps...beef...i'm gonna have a vid for y'all this weekend


----------



## homebrewed (Feb 25, 2003)

Nice!
Looks like a beast


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

amazing spilo


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Wow, he's looking awesome








Gorgeous fish, mate!


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

i couldn't of said it better "bling, bling"


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Thankx much fellas...i'll have a surpirse for y'all this weekend...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

x-J-x said:


> Thankx much fellas...i'll have a surpirse for y'all this weekend...
> [snapback]884634[/snapback]​


Amazing fish. Very rare to find them in the hobby at that size.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Nice looking gold. The one I had his name was Bling Bling too.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

beatiful fish


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

That Spilo is just amazing









He kind a looks like my yellow rhom though


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

very nice


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Wow thats a big spilo!! How is his temperment?


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

Beautiful fish, Spilos are def one of my fav. I can't wait until mine gets that big.

My spilo looks so nice it could be a statue for all I care, but mine is also pritty active compared to other P's I have owned. But my shoal tank is much more active.


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

double post by accident


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

niiiiice fishy, he's huge!


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)




----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Sweet!


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

awesome fish!


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

he looks great


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Great looking gold bro. Rare to see them that size.


----------



## 204CORD (Oct 18, 2004)

damn....


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Giddy Up!
That fish is Blinging...


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

man that guy is sweet


----------

